# Sears router bit description



## gary smyth (Oct 14, 2010)

I have just spent 40 minutes talking with Sears 1-800 parts, and they have not been able to assist. The store was worse. I have a Sears dovetail fixture #25450. The manual (page 5) tells me that I need to install a “#25414 and #25415 bit for making through dovetails and a #25505 or #26318 bit for half blind joints”. There is no description for those bits that I can find, and Sears tells me that the half blind bit part numbers are springs or levers or something else not even related to the dovetail fixture. Now we all know that the bit does not have to be a Sears bit, but I want a description, and neither the manual, nor Sears parts, describes the bit. I suspect that the bit is a ¼” shank, ½” dovetail bit and probably a 7 degree angle, but no confirmation. One of the model numbers may be HSS and the other carbide. The manual does say that all bits ought to have the shaft fit ¾” into the router so the shank has to be at least 1” long so it can fit into the bushing. Everybody makes a similar bit if that is the required dimension, but I need to translate #25505 or #26318 into dimensions. Does anyone out there have an old Sears Catalog that might identify those bits with a description? 
Does any router bit company have a cross reference?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovetail Router Bits

Item #5396 is designed to be used for Sears dovetail jigs.

#5396 1/2" 15º 1/2" 1/4" $8.00


MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

=========



gary smyth said:


> I have just spent 40 minutes talking with Sears 1-800 parts, and they have not been able to assist. The store was worse. I have a Sears dovetail fixture #25450. The manual (page 5) tells me that I need to install a “#25414 and #25415 bit for making through dovetails and a #25505 or #26318 bit for half blind joints”. There is no description for those bits that I can find, and Sears tells me that the half blind bit part numbers are springs or levers or something else not even related to the dovetail fixture. Now we all know that the bit does not have to be a Sears bit, but I want a description, and neither the manual, nor Sears parts, describes the bit. I suspect that the bit is a ¼” shank, ½” dovetail bit and probably a 7 degree angle, but no confirmation. One of the model numbers may be HSS and the other carbide. The manual does say that all bits ought to have the shaft fit ¾” into the router so the shank has to be at least 1” long so it can fit into the bushing. Everybody makes a similar bit if that is the required dimension, but I need to translate #25505 or #26318 into dimensions. Does anyone out there have an old Sears Catalog that might identify those bits with a description?
> Does any router bit company have a cross reference?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

gary smyth said:


> I have just spent 40 minutes talking with Sears 1-800 parts, and they have not been able to assist. The store was worse. I have a Sears dovetail fixture #25450. The manual (page 5) tells me that I need to install a “#25414 and #25415 bit for making through dovetails and a #25505 or #26318 bit for half blind joints”. There is no description for those bits that I can find, and Sears tells me that the half blind bit part numbers are springs or levers or something else not even related to the dovetail fixture. Now we all know that the bit does not have to be a Sears bit, but I want a description, and neither the manual, nor Sears parts, describes the bit. I suspect that the bit is a ¼” shank, ½” dovetail bit and probably a 7 degree angle, but no confirmation. One of the model numbers may be HSS and the other carbide. The manual does say that all bits ought to have the shaft fit ¾” into the router so the shank has to be at least 1” long so it can fit into the bushing. Everybody makes a similar bit if that is the required dimension, but I need to translate #25505 or #26318 into dimensions. Does anyone out there have an old Sears Catalog that might identify those bits with a description?
> Does any router bit company have a cross reference?


I see you posted over here i told you do so. From wood central. Here is what i found is a set of bit's that are from sear's that fit your jig. If you get them you may be able to find the size's? You can match up with other bit's. If you get these and get your jig to work. Than try other bit's that are that you thank are that size and put them in router and make the cut's if they come out like the sear's you will have the size's. good luck del Their around $24.29 hope this helps. the link is

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## gary smyth (Oct 14, 2010)

Del,
Thanks for the lead. Found the Sears set although I'm glad I live close to five Sears stores within 30 miles. Only one had the set. It contains a 1/4" straight, a 1/2" 7 or 71/2 degree (it doesn't say and it was hard to judge by the old Price Cutter catalog picture I took with me) and a 9/16 dovetail. $26.00 in the store. I bought a separate matching 9/16 for $14 as I have multiples of the others. Thanks. You got me there all I have to do now is produce.


----------



## gary smyth (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you. I checked MLCS. I read what you stated. Sears makes a set. It contains a 1/4" straight, a 1/2" 7 or 71/2 degree (it doesn't say and it was hard to judge by the old Price Cutter catalog picture I took with me) and a 9/16 dovetail. I did not find any 15 degree bit that the literature supports, but it is not out of the rhelm of possibility. I ended up with a 9/16.


----------

